# Please read this. I cant install GTA San Andreas! Need Help!



## Ficiani (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I have gta sa for years installed on my pc, but ive deleted some time ago. Now i wanna play it again (online), but i cant install! When i start setup, after some time (3-4 minutes)(also, this happening every 3-4 minutes, with diffrent file error), when its installing, it says:

"CRC Error: The file C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTA San Andreas\anim\cuts.img doesn't match the file in the setup's .cab file.
The medium from which you are running the setup may be corrupted;contact ur software vendor."

And this error appears all the time when im installing. I can press 'Retry' - after that the setup shuts down, also i can press 'Abort' - setup shuts down, and 3rd option is 'Ignore'. When i press that, the setup countinues, but when its end, when i start gta it will crush on loading scene. I get it from 3 friends (3 CDs gta sa, and same error everywhere) please help, i wanna play with ma friends soon..

Thank you.


----------



## aguero10 (Dec 7, 2008)

Same Over here


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Your disc may be scratched. You may need to buy the game again or use a disc resurfacing solution on it.


----------

